# Generic Interceptor (Milbemycin Oxime)



## Maserati86 (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently the patent expired on Milbemycin Oxime a few months ago and I was wondering if anybody heard about any generic versions coming to the market anytime soon.

I saw Trifexis, but that is a worm + flea preventative. Since I am currently using Frontline on Baxter and prefer to keep the tick prevention, I was hoping for a generic with just Milbemycin Oxime.

(For those who are curious, this is Baxter  http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/96266-new-member-maryland.html)


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a great question! I hope someone knows the answer to this. I just got on the computer to order some Interceptor. With 3 dogs, a package only lasts two months. It would be great if they would come out with a generic.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That would be great if a generic was available I think. Tucker was on Interceptor his whole life and last year I was paying the vet about 8 buck a pill (including tax) Fiona was on Iverheart Plus when I adopted her and have kept her on it, only 4 bucks a pill. My vet likes the interceptor better because it takes care of one extra worm than the Iverheart does. (I forget which worm it is)


----------

